# Old photo



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I came across this old article that was published several years ago. My Dad and Otis Sapp caught this catfish. They camped at River Bend Campground in Holt for years. It was mounted and hung on the wall at my parent's home. I am not sure what happened to it. My Mom probably got tired of looking at it.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The file is too big. I got to figure out what to do so it will upload. Sorry.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

photobucket


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You should have a photo manager of some sort on your computer. It will allow you to resize the picture.

Jim


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Photo tease !

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I couldn't figure out how to shrink the pdf file so I just took a picture of the article. The catfish was caught about 20 years ago. It weighed 57 pounds.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

You are Forgiven...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a big blue for Yellow River


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

"It's eyes are 8" apart". I love that - now I'm gonna be measuring eye spread!
Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Butt hole is the size of a silver dollar (my way of measuring a biggun) !


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

What is the date on that fish? It will give me an idea of how long blues have been in yellow river.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

*Correction*

After speaking with my Dad I realized that I got my story wrong. The catfish my Dad caught in the article weighed 57 pounds and was caught July 18, 2001. He also caught one that weighed 47 pounds a few years prior that he had mounted. I attached a picture of the fish mounted as it looks today. My brother took it home with him after my mother wanted it gone.

Both of these fish were caught on a trotline. My Dad never fished much with a rod/reel.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> After speaking with my Dad I realized that I got my story wrong. The catfish my Dad caught in the article weighed 57 pounds and was caught July 18, 2001. He also caught one that weighed 47 pounds a few years prior that he had mounted. I attached a picture of the fish mounted as it looks today. My brother took it home with him after my mother wanted it gone.
> 
> Both of these fish were caught on a trotline. My Dad never fished much with a rod/reel.


Both fish from yellow river? If thats the case then that would mean biologist are wrong again. By their studys blues didnt get into yellow river until the early 2000s. But with a 50+ being caught way back when that would tell me that these fish have been in Yellow river since the early 90s


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> Butt hole is the size of a silver dollar (my way of measuring a biggun) !


Fighting ....temptation ...to .. run with this. Lol. Dang that was hard . Its like my wife says (I'm a six foot, six year old .) My wife fails to see a lot of my humor.I told her she was sure missing out on a lot of good times. Nice story and catfish too. That's a big'un ,especially for a catalpa worm catch.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My Dad retired in 1987. He bought a motorhome and it was first parked at Garnier's Landing. He and my Mom, my grandmother and Uncle Odis camped there for years. Dad and Odis catfished almost every night. 

Garnier's Landing flooded in the 1990's and the State of Florida would not let the owner use the septic tanks any longer. Soon after that everyone moved to River Bend, probably the mid 1990's. They stayed there about 10 years. 

Dad and Odis caught many big catfish while at River Bend. The two I have shown are the largest, but many 20+ and even 30+ fish were caught too. 

Everyone finally decided to give up their campsite a few years back. After my grandmother's health started failing she couldn't stay at the river. She died in 2011 at the age of 94. Odis has recently passed at the age of 92. My Dad is still going strong at 85.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Blues should be entering Black water bay by now


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Blues should be entering Black water bay by now


They may starve to death!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> They may starve to death!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Plenty of shad to eat


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

We had some major floods in the '90s like 3 or 4 of them all the rivers in the panhandle either set record levels or came close to it that is probably when the blues and flatheads came into our rivers I am sure more than one catfish pond that had these fish ended up in our rivers


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Heres an old photo I dug up of a catfish. Not very big but a decent fish..


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Heres an old photo I dug up of a catfish. Not very big but a decent fish..


 Heck I use bait bigger than that. lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Heck I use bait bigger than that. lol


I think that might be a pollywogg


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I was wondering if it might be a pollywogg . When flat heads are small like that it's hard to tell the difference from a distance. But if that's a pollywogg it's a pretty decent fish.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was talking to my Dad yesterday and he said that FWC told him that both of the fish were channel cats. They could tell by the fins. The one that was mounted was caught at Garnier's Landing using a bream head. The one in the article was caught at River's Edge using a shiner.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Our biologist and FWC are still farily new to these big freshwater cats, they still getting them confused from time to time.. Both of those are blue cats..


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Gotta agree with CH on the mounted fish - Blue cat, although coloring (taxidermist) makes it look like a channel. Rectangle shaped anal fin is the give away


----------

